# LBS in Tampa?



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks to anyone who can suggest some good stops for bike-related supplies in Tampa.


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know if you're close to Palm Harbor or Clearwater but my in-laws have bought me gifts at this place:

http://chainwheeldrive.com/

Always loved my in-laws but now I love them even more....


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

When I lived in Tampa I did most of my bike stuff shopping at Carollwood Bicycle Emporium on north Dale Mabry.


----------



## bearhugs81 (May 12, 2005)

Not sure if I'm too late to reply here, but, my dh and I always have good luck with University Bicycle Center in Tampa. It is one of the oldest LBS's in the area, and they have an awesome selection. 

We live in Pasco and work in Tampa area, and we do check out Chainwheel Drive often, but always end up purchasing our stuff at UBC. The staff is much more helpful and friendly; we always seems to get a stuffy, "snubby" attitude from the people at Chainwheel. UBC lets you look on your own but is there when you need them. They're not trying to "sell" anything. 

You can tell who we prefer, but to each their own. Happy shopping!


----------

